# Crayfish Harbor Chytrid



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

More bad news...


Crayfish Harbor Fungus That


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There is some conflicting results in the past see the discussion and references here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...9-chytrid-can-use-freshwater-shrimp-host.html 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> There is some conflicting results in the past see the discussion and references here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...9-chytrid-can-use-freshwater-shrimp-host.html
> 
> Ed


So... It's still an unknown vector?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ed,

With the conflicting results and conclusions, where is the stance on this currently?


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, the chytrid problem is very complex and multimodal. There are a number of studies that point to varied vectors, some presented here (crayfish) and others as well (including, but not limited to: amphibian movement, waterfowl, etc). I imagine that vehicular travel and even boots of eco-tourists or scientists that travel to multiple sites (though I haven't seen a study on it). Chytrid has even been found in bromeliads away from a stream. 

If you watch the BBC's Life in Cold Blood there is a section at the end called "Under the Skin" and Sir David Attenborough interviews Dr. Erik Lindquist (a good friend of mine) about Atelopus zeteki in the field. They also show a bit about him and the film crew sterilizing their equipment to prevent further spreading chytrid. I highly suggest watching it, if for no other reason than watching Attenborough try to mimic zeteki's call.

So, what I'm really saying is that chytrid has highly mobile zoospores--and it is likely that the disease can be spread by many different vectors.

(I don't think that this quite answered your question, I think you were asking about shrimp harboring chytrid. Last I've seen, they don't but it has been a while. I think Ed posted this same paper awhile back.)


----------

